# Growling and Barking at my partner



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Anyone have any helpful hints on how to stop Daisy from growling at my man when he tries to give me a kiss or even comes near me when she is on my lap?
She also barks a lot when he comes in and when the door goes in general, but mainly it's when anyone comes in.
I always call her to me and she will stop a bit but starts again.
Jamie gives her treats and i even got him to give the girls their food too, but It's like she forgets him each time he leaves.

He only comes here about 3 times a week.
Stays over the weekends depending on his shifts etc...

Even when she is licking his hand at first when he comes in, she is still growling and licking, it's nuts.
It does all calm down eventually, but would like her to accept him properly.
Darla is fine, although sometimes she will just bark cause Daisy is barking. 

I really dont think Daisy was used to men at all before she came to me.
Plus she is my total shadow, and i have bonded with her very much being an older dog and all.
Am now slowly leaving them on their own a bit more so that i can go out.
Not for long mind you.
I hear her whine a lot at the door in my livingroom when i just go to the kitchen to make tea.


----------



## Vivid (Jul 23, 2009)

I wouldnt show Daisy any affection while she is barking or growling at your boyfriend. Totally ignore her, dont even address her actions. My dog does that with certain people who havent been to my house before and once she sees that her barking is ignored she stops.

On the other hand i had a foster who would growl at any and everyone who came into my house, even the people who lived here and my ignoring him didnt works,. So i had to correct him. He hated when i whistled so everytime he barked or growled i whistled. It would shut him right up. His current owners have told me he rarely barks at the visitors now.

If those methods dont work maybe you could find a way to distract Daisy. Maybe throwing a toy, treat or bone when you see her getting ready to bark at your boyfriend?
I know with such a small dog you have to be careful with over treating though. 

How has verbal corrections worked for you? For instance, your boyfriend comes over to give you a peck and as soon as daisy opens her mouth to bark you say a sharp "nah uh", "no" or something to that affect?


----------



## Vivid (Jul 23, 2009)

*She also barks a lot when he comes in and when the door goes in general, but mainly it's when anyone comes in.*

Maybe this is only excitment. Geeze, i think i keep approaching every thing as aggression since its what i deal with most of the time. Maybe Daisy is probably just greeting people and this is her way to show she is happy. :shrug:

*I always call her to me and she will stop a bit but starts again.*
Try not to show her any attention or if you are going to call her make sure you follow it with a command like "stop" or "quiet"

*Jamie gives her treats and i even got him to give the girls their food too, but It's like she forgets him each time he leaves.*
Try to get him to feed them everty time he is around. Maybe taking them for walks will also help.
*
He only comes here about 3 times a week.
Stays over the weekends depending on his shifts etc...*Thats good enough for a try :thumbup:

*Even when she is licking his hand at first when he comes in, she is still growling and licking, it's nuts.* This is why i'm thinking its just excitment.

*Am now slowly leaving them on their own a bit more so that i can go out.
Not for long mind you.
I hear her whine a lot at the door in my livingroom when i just go to the kitchen to make tea.*This breed is known for becoming attatched to their owner, she just needs to get used to mommy not being around all the time.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for your responses.
Yes i do say a sharp no to her when she does the barking, and when she growls at him if he comes close to me.
It does work but she is persistant, almost like she wants the last word.
I say no she lets a little bark out, each time, we go back and forth to each other.
Finally she stops.

A few nights ago my friend came over cause he wanted to meet the chi's and man did she bark at him!!
I took her out to open the door to him, she was in my arms and she didnt make a peep.
He even petted her.
Once we came inside the livingroom though she gave it all she had! ha!
Think she sees that as her place.
Took a good while for her to calm back down and take some treats from my friend.
He even sat on the floor and just waited till they both came to him, which they did.

I never give affection cause i know that feeds this type of behaviour.
Oh but just to add, i do want to try the positive way of training rather than me being agressive back, so i try to stay real calm and not shout.
It's a hard one.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

When she is sitting on your lap and growls at him for coming near you, gently put her down on the floor. Don't let her jump back up in your lap until she's settled down and you've invited her. If she is acting agressively while on your lap, she is claiming you as one of her pack and telling him that she'll determine when he can approach you. But be sure that when he approaches you and she's quiet, he gives her praise or treats and then you can. Let her get her praise from him first to start a good relationship between them. 

When we first got Babs she barked like crazy every time my husband even re entered the room. I finally convinced him that he was going to have to first, stop thinking this 3.5 lb dog barking at him was funny, and second, build a relationship with her. I did nothing for her when he was around for probably a week or so. He fed her, took her in and out, played with her, etc. All I did was "support" him. She'd ask to go out, he'd go to the door and open it and she'd look at me like, is it ok. I'd say go on outside and she would. He'd let her back in. Sometimes he'd let her back in and stay outside, but it really is best if they come in with them. That whole "follow the pack leader thing". Good luck.


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

We've been having the same issue lately with Rubi and my husband. She barks at him every time he comes home, comes down the stairs, etc. It wasnt before she had the pups that she did this, but now it is pretty constant.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks guys.
My man is not willing to do the walking and he is even moaning about the feeding today, so there isnt much i can do.
He best just get used to be being barked at then eh.
Sometimes i could happily throttle him!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

My advice would be to chuck that mongrel intae the pound !

Let the dogs run loose in their hoos and have some peace !


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

jazzman said:


> My advice would be to chuck that mongrel intae the pound !
> 
> Let the dogs run loose in their hoos and have some peace !


LOL aye dont think i haveny thought of it Alan! 
My weans can bark at him all they like now. lol

Nah he was just being a grouch today.
And they say us women have all the mood swings.


----------



## Vivid (Jul 23, 2009)

Lol, I hope it works out. If he isnt willing to help you out then he cant expect much of a change. It just kinda sucks because i know you wanted her to greet him more calmly but i dont know what you can do if you have to tackle it alone:dontknow:


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Vivid said:


> Lol, I hope it works out. If he isnt willing to help you out then he cant expect much of a change. It just kinda sucks because i know you wanted her to greet him more calmly but i dont know what you can do if you have to tackle it alone:dontknow:


Yeah it does make it harder for me, but he does see them as mine and not his.
Ah well x


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Well, as long as he considers them yours and yours alone, he'll have to live with the barking and whatever else they want to give him. They'll pick up on his attitude and do what they think they need to with it.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Terri, have you considered obedience training?

Biggles goes nuts when someone comes into the house with excitement, he barks and jumps up on them for about 10 minutes, it is sooo annoying, I have tried everything I could think of to no avail.

So we had our first obedience class last week - it's really good, it is all reward based. The trainer amongst other things, got us to get our dogs all excited by jumping, running around, with the dogs on their leashes and then stop, calm, treat. This was with 15 other dogs and owners all running mad around the place! It's all about rewarding the calm moment even it it last only 2 seconds, each time the calmness lasted a little longer.

All the training last week was based on getting the dogs attention. So even if I was standing silently with Biggles on the lead, the second that Biggles looked at me directly he was given a treat.

Btw the treats have to be ultra tasty, and instantly eatable, so any hard treats aren't good. We used microscopic pieces of frankfurter.

I hope by the end of the 6 classes that I will know how to stop Biggles from jumping and barking at people - I will let you know how it goes !!

But do look into classes they are great fun as well!


----------

